# Amplificador Ciclos KROK666



## edali (Sep 9, 2011)

He comprado un amplificador nuevo y tiene el siguiente problema la señal de audio se satura a volumen bajo a al final de un tema cuando la señal de audio es débil subiendo el volumen el amplificador funciona perfecto, quería saber que podría ser o ya el diseño del amplificador funciona así. Jamás me ocurrió en todos los amplificadores que tengo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro, el problema es muy simple, jamàs leiste el manual para averiguar la sensibilidad del mismo y le metiste cualquier cosa.
Lo estas saturando no es cuestiòn de enchufar cables y ya esta no hay magia, solo tècnica.

Que estas utilizando como fuente de sonido?
Fijate en las indicaciones y trata de averiguar la sensibildad para màxima potencia


----------



## edali (Sep 10, 2011)

Gracias por responder, te comento que solo satura a bajo volumen (puntos 1 y dos del volumen o cuando termina o empieza un tema con bajo nivel de sonido) y no cuando subo el volumen, hace 32 años que utilizo amplificadores de audio todos japoneses y las últimas versiones que vienen de malasia,  más potencias de audio profesional y jamás tuve ese problema, lo he conectado con una cd player teac y otra technics ambas japonesas, un mp3, un dvd  una deck , a traves de la pc consolas y sigue con el problema, la sensibilidad de entrada es de 47 Kilohms, y el resto de los amplis que tengo es de 50 kilhoms no tendria que haber problemas,  este es un amplificador chino barato que lo compré para la habitación de mi hijo. Para mi tiene algún problema.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

No te moleses por lo que te voy a decir, si es como me afirmas que tenes 32 años de experiencia no podes decirme que tiene una *"sensibilidad de 47K"* eso es impedancia de entrada la sensibilidad es el màximo voltaje admisible en la entrda del amplificador para dar màxima potencia sin distorciòn ni recorte y por lo general esta expresado en mV, la entrada de muchos de los equipos mencionados dan 1V y otros màs de 2V

Fijate bien que sensibildad tiene, es un dato tipico dado por el fabricante

Tene en cuenta que un mp3 su salida esta amplificada y su impedancia de salida es de pocos ohms, con un nivel de tensiòn elevado y lo estas metiendo en una entrada de alta impedancia y muy sensible


----------



## edali (Sep 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la información, como era de esperar en el manual de un amplificador chino la característica que vos me señalás (sensibilidad) no está indicada solo señala imput impedance 47 Kilohms.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Lo has abierto? para ver si es un ampli discreto o tiene algún CI? asi podriamos consultar la hoja de datos


----------



## edali (Sep 17, 2011)

Es discreto lleva 4 transistores mosfet en la placa del circuito señala IRF630 para los cuatro.


----------



## carlos antonio (May 22, 2019)

buenas tardes, estoy con el mismo amplificador,  que es de un amigo, solo que me da inconvenientes al amplificar, la potencia no es nitida y los comandos del display no responden como deberian, hay que apagarlo y encenderlo para que varíen los comandos.
tendrían un manual de servicios como guia, para detectar estas fallas?


----------

